
OS X Mavericks GM Seed available to Developers - zdw
https://developer.apple.com/osx/whats-new/
======
ComputerGuru
I thought for sure I'd come in here and find that someone had posted a
solution:

After redeeming the GM code from the Mac Dev Center in the App Store, a
message is displayed:

 _OS X v10.9 is already installed on this computer. Use the Updates page to
install the 10.9 update or if you would like to download the full OS X
installer click Continue._

The last developer preview of Mavericks was build 13A584, GM is build 13A598.
However, using the App Store to check for updates returns no updates available
(well, iPhoto, iTunes, and Command Line Tools have been updated today, but no
Mavericks update).

It seems like I'll have to download the full (5.29 GB) setup image (bigger
than a DVD, I don't think that was the case with 10.8?) to update to this
release..

~~~
panacea
Nope. Highest rated comment is sarcastic, uninformative garbage.

~~~
broodbucket
Not exactly on topic, but the biggest usability flaw in HN is the inability to
minimise a post (and its child comments), coupled with no hiding of child
comments a million levels deep (this I'm fine with, if you could hide posts).
Having to scroll down half a page to see what other discussions are happening
around a link really blows.

~~~
tvon
If you're using Chrome I suggest installing HN Collapse:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph)

------
adamnemecek
Wow, multiple display support? Are you sure Apple? Don't you want to wait a
couple years more to see if this whole 'multiple screen setup' is not just
some sort of a fad?

~~~
Udo
To be fair, OS X always worked well with multiple displays (I would know), but
it's their intentionally and needlessly crippled full screen mode that made
the combination useless. And don't worry, they still haven't "solved" this
completely.

~~~
27182818284
>To be fair, OS X always worked well with multiple displays (I would know),

As I work with multiple displays, I think you're sugar-coating it to say it
works "well." In fact, Apple knows how horrible it is. That's part of the
reason they are displaying the full-screen support as a major upgrade with
their new OS release. It is currently so bad, that not only do I find myself
frustrated, the PR and dev teams at Apple want to shout about their fix from
the rooftops.

~~~
Udo
Did you read the rest of my comment? Was I really "sugarcoating" it when I
said they intentionally and needlessly crippled full screen?

~~~
gambiting
Even without using full screen mode the multi display support is passable at
best. There is no way to turn off any of the connected displays, which is a
problem when giving presentations or even when just connecting my mac to the
TV so we can watch a film with friends - mac's display needs to stay on, there
is no way to turn it off.

~~~
Volpe
Laptops will output to external screen while closed, and all connected
monitors brightness can be adjusted independently (to off if need be).

Exactly what can't be done?

~~~
gambiting
Yes they will, except that they will automatically enter sleep unless they are
plugged in, which is not always the case. And I am not going to change my
power settings to not sleep with the lid closed just so I can turn the display
off - it's daft, there should be an option to do that in the displays menu.
And even if you turn the brightness all the way down the display is still
active, it's just the backlight that is off.

~~~
Tloewald
This is a good point, but doesn't seem to be like a very big one. (I'd like to
be able to turn off my tablet display when I'm not using it.)

It seems to me that Apple's emphasis has been on using one screen well and
applications like FCPX that use privileged APIs to use fullscreen well across
monitors, but developers who use multiple displays in more complicated ways
are pretty much stuck with third party solutions (I use SizeUp, and I used to
use Cinch). This doesn't solve the issue you mention, but I'm very happy with
it otherwise -- and when Apple incorporates the features of nice third-party
utilities into the OS it gets lambasted from the other side.

------
zarify
Multiway video chat removal in favour of more FaceTime seems like an
interesting choice (well, not the consolidation on FaceTime), but it'd be nice
to see Apple develop FaceTime along with iMessage to be better.

Google has done a really good job overall of doing useful things with making
Hangouts one thing that is really useful (and to be honest I think if they
want something to really drive adoption of Google as a social platform it'd be
hammering that shit for other platforms so Hangouts is the default messaging
platform no matter what device you're on).

If Google did what Apple has done with iMessage blending with standard SMS
it'd be brilliant. Conversely it'd be nice to see Apple making FaceTime less
like video chat with a face, and broadening it to be useful in more
situations.

~~~
cmelbye
Mavericks still supports multiperson video chat.

~~~
zarify
Huh. Not according to the "What's New?" link on the site. Unless I'm
misunderstanding what they're talking about (a distinct possibility)

~~~
coob
Legacy iChat is essentially bolted to the new Messages app, muti-person video
chat is still supported over AIM/Jabber/Bonjour.

------
Demiurge
LinkedIn baked into an OS? Wonderful...

~~~
sjwright
You must _really_ hate android!

~~~
untog
...why? What LinkedIn integration does Android have?

~~~
sjwright
It has Google integration to the point of being obnoxious.

------
caiob
Ruby 2.0 out-of-the-box. woohoo! \o/

~~~
msoad
Oh you reminded me last time I upgraded my OSX. Ruby and RVM always have
problem with me upgrading the system.

------
elithrar
I usually don't bother with beta OS's or GM seeds (unless they're in a VM!) on
my "daily" machine, but I'm curious to know whether the GM seed can be updated
to the release version/10.9.1 and onwards?

I'm not sure on Apple's history here re: OS X GM seeds.

~~~
eridius
GM Seed means quite literally what it says. It's the build that will be
released to customers if nothing showstopping crops up.

~~~
unfamiliar
It says quite literally that it is the Golden Master, I don't know how you
literally read all that other stuff into it.

~~~
masklinn
"Golden Master" is what went to CD/DVD printing when we still had those.

GM = "the build that will be released to customers"

Seed = "if nothing showstopping crops up."

------
dshep
I am actually looking forward to this release. No real features but hints of
new behind-the-scenes improvements make me think this will bring some needed
Snow Leopard-like refinement to Mountain Lion. Here's hoping they can fix
fullscreen with multiple monitors especially!

------
tuananh
how long does it usually take from GM to official release?

~~~
emilyst
The pattern seems to be the day following the Q4 earnings release. So look for
it in the second half of the month.

[http://9to5mac.com/2013/09/06/apples-os-x-mavericks-
release-...](http://9to5mac.com/2013/09/06/apples-os-x-mavericks-release-
planned-for-end-of-october/)

------
plg
a) What's the killer feature that I have to have, to make me tolerate the
upgrade process (or wipe & reinstall, which I usually do)? ... and please
don't tell me to go look at Apple's website to see the list of features ...
I'm looking for some comments based on first-hand experience here.

b) does Mail.app still keep corrupting mailboxes?

c) homebrew / LaTeX / emacs still works?

oh hell maybe I'll just go install Debian

oh wait ... I have a retina display ...

~~~
ComputerGuru
The upgrade process is 100% painless. You run the upgrade, it reboots your PC,
and then it reboots it back into your desktop. No questions asked. OS X is
absolutely not designed to be wiped and reinstalled, that's your problem if
you do. While I have to format my Windows computers once a year for various
reasons, I've been using OS X unformatted since the day I got my first MacBook
in '06\. Just used the migrate utility once when upgrading to my new rMBP. If
you usually wipe and reinstall, that's on you.

Homebrew's been working great for me throughout the entire Mavericks beta. The
last time Mail.app corrupted my inbox was probably on Snow Leopard,
everything's been good since.

~~~
plg
"The last time Mail.app corrupted my inbox was probably on Snow Leopard,
everything's been good since."

That's great for you. It hasn't been my experience. Seems like every few days
I find a message here and there in my archive that's been corrupted.

I'm using Mountain Lion but my mail server is OS X Lion ... maybe that's the
issue.

------
mmuro
The feature I want the most? Safari's new web inspector.

Everything else is just icing on the cake.

~~~
untog
This might be the greatest advertisement against tying browser releases to OS
releases. Mad.

~~~
eunice
The new Safari is coming to 10.7/8 also

------
dzhiurgis
Yes! It's downloading. Just in time with my second HDD cable delivery - will
upgrade my Mac Mini to SSD today! Seeds: 95 [154 MB / s] Leech: 411 [100 MB /
s]

~~~
davidcollantes
Do you mean, you are pirating it? No good, mate. No good.

------
nailer
Any effect on homebrew?

~~~
itafroma
There were major problems early in the DP cycle, but they resolved themselves
as of DP4. However, you do need to have the standalone command-line tools
installed to populate _/ usr/include_: it's empty otherwise, and Xcode doesn't
provide a CLT package anymore (edit: not entirely accurate, see comments
below).

Once _/ usr/include_ is populated, you shouldn't have much of a problem with
most Homebrew packages.

~~~
masklinn
> Xcode doesn't provide a CLT package anymore.

It does, but it doesn't install them under /usr anymore (unless you tell it to
by calling `xcode-select --install`). See the homebrew discussion on the
subject:
[https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/issues/20427](https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/issues/20427)

~~~
itafroma
You're right: Xcode includes its own set of CLTs namespaced under _/
Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.9.sdk/_,
but that's useless for anything expecting FHS.

What _xcode-select --install_ will do is the same thing as downloading and
installing the standalone CLT package manually, but in a manner similar to how
X11 used to be distributed: OS X will request permission to download the
standalone CLT package and install it:
[http://i.imgur.com/O1CIGCP.png](http://i.imgur.com/O1CIGCP.png)

It also doesn't currently work (it'll error out saying it's not available on
the Software Update Server). Assuming that's fixed by release, it will save a
trip to the web browser to download it manually.

~~~
madeofpalk
> It also doesn't currently work (it'll error out saying it's not available on
> the Software Update Server)

For what it's worth, It was previously working in earlier betas

------
yuhong
I hope they create a formal support lifecycle for Mac OS X.

------
joshschreuder
Are there any benchmarks out on how the battery life compares to previous
versions of OS X?

------
ngonzal
Finally, tabbed Finder ftw!

------
tomw1808
Watch out kids, they got energy saving maps now ... on more than one display.
That's gonna be huge!

